# Welche Methodik ist zu empfehlen ?



## bluemoon (20. Mai 2003)

Moin @ll,
bin immernoch HTMJüngling;
Weppageaufbau mit Tabellen funzt trotzdem relativ gut.
Nur mit Frames komm ich nicht so recht klar... .

Also ich hab mir in PS ne Vorlage gebastelt.
Nur weiss ich nun nicht wie ich das htmltechnisch umsetzen soll.  
Tabellen & Ebenen, iframes, etc... ?
Meine Vorlage könnt Ihr dem Anhang entnehmen. 
Mein(e) Vorstellung & Wunsch: *Alles* statisch ausser dem Inhalt der roten Zelle  bevorzugt scrolling (ohne Scrollbalken) mit extra dafür erstellten (Scroll-)Bildern. 

Es würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir die nach euer Meinung nach sinnvollste Methodik definiert und am besten noch erläutert (evtl. Codeschnipsel oder so...).

Vielen Dank im vorraus 

Gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Avariel (20. Mai 2003)

Bisschen umständlich geschrieben, ich hoffe ich hab dich jetzt richtig verstanden  
Hier ist der Code für dein Frameset:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Dein Titel</title>
</head>

<frameset rows="80,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0"> 
  <frame name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize src="NamedesoberenFrames.htm" >
  <frame name="mainFrame" src="NamedesrotenFrames.htm">
</frameset>
<noframes><body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000">

</body></noframes>
</html>
```

Das ist deine index.htm. Zusätzlich musst du noch die beiden Dateien, die im Quelltext erwähnt sind (in meinem Fall "NamedesoberenFrames.htm" und "NamedesrotenFrames.htm") erstellen.


----------



## bluemoon (20. Mai 2003)

Danke ersmal 
Und sorry wenn ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt habe; schlimmer noch hab was vergessen (was das ganze nochmal erschwert):

Also im Prinzip soll die weisse (1) + graue Fäche (2/3) ein Hintergundbild sein; wobei ich im Notfall die weisse von der grauen Fläche trennen kann (aber nur sehr ungern).

3 soll den scrollbaren Inhalt andeuten  
und die Pfeile den Platz wo die Scroll"bilder" (kann im Notfall auch ein Scrollbalken sein... blub) erscheinen soll.

Kurz: (selbe Problematik wie oben nur das)
-Weisse & graue Fäche = Hintergrundbild <> statisch, mittig
-Graue Fläche mit der 3 drin = scrollbarer Inhalt 
-Pfeile = Standort der Scroll***

Danke 

Gruss
bluemoon


----------



## bluemoon (21. Mai 2003)

So bin jetzt mit dem iframe einwenig weitergekommen 
Die (neuen) Probleme:
Wie positioniere ich den Layer horizontal mittig und vertikal 130 unter dem oberen Rand?
Wie werde ich den horizontalen Scrollbalken los (ohne den vertikalen los zu werden)?
Und was ist mit den User des NN version < 6;
Nur mit Alternativtext versorgen ist doch etwas wenig oder ??
Und könnt ihr mir noch ausnahmsweise sagen wie sich das auf dem NN v < 6 verhält (mit Iframe)?
Sind NN v < 6 eh die Minderheit. 
~NN benutzen ja eh wenige und wenn werde wohl einige davon scho den 6er haben oder !?~

Hier noch den Code den ich verzapft hab.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Profil</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<div align="center">
  <table width="955" height="600" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <tr>
      <td align="center" valign="top"><table width="955" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
          <tr>
            <td height="90" align="center" valign="middle" background="file:///G|/Projekte/Grafix/rs/Bilder/rs_bck_logo.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td height="35" align="center" valign="middle" background="file:///G|/Projekte/Grafix/rs/Bilder/rs_bck_nav.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td height="5" align="center" valign="middle" background="file:///G|/Projekte/Grafix/rs/Bilder/rs_bck_spacer.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td height="470" align="center" valign="top" background="file:///G|/Projekte/Grafix/rs/Bilder/rs_bck_cont.jpg"><table width="635" height="440" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
                <tr>
                  <td align="center" valign="top"> <p>
                      <iframe src="file:///G|/Projekte/Grafix/rs/inhalttest1.htm" name="myIframe" id="myIframe" target="_self" frameborder="0" style="position:absolute; width:630; height:430; top:159px; left:209px; z-index:1">Sorry, 
                      your browser doesn't support IFRAMEs</iframe>
                    </p>
                    
                  </td>
                </tr>
              </table></td>
          </tr>
        </table></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Avariel (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> *Wie positioniere ich den Layer horizontal mittig und vertikal 130 unter dem oberen Rand?
> *


Bei dieser Zeile deines I-Frame-Codes:

```
<iframe src="file:///G|/Projekte/Grafix/rs/inhalttest1.htm" name="myIframe" id="myIframe" target="_self" frameborder="0" style="position:absolute; width:630; height:430; top:159px; left:209px; z-index:1">
```
mach aus 'top:159px;' einfach 'top:130px;', dann hast du vertikal 130. Für die horizontal mittig-Geschichte hab ich leider auch noch keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden, das einzige was mir da einfällt, wäre das du ein Javascript benutzen könntest, das feststellt welche Auflösung der User benutzt. Je nach Auflösung wird er dann zu der für seine Auflösung optimierte Version deiner Seite weitergeleitet. Da du dann ja weisst, welche Auflösung dein User hat, kannst du den I-Frame für seine Auflösung mittig ausrichten.

Wegen dem Scrollbalken bin ich mir fast schon sicher das wir schonmal nen Thread dazu hatten, es war irgendwas mit x und y-Achse glaube ich. Aber ich find das verdammte Teil nicht mehr...

Statt deine NN-User nur mit einem Alternativtext zu versorgen könntest du eine vereinfachte Version deiner Seite basteln, die ohne I-Frame auskommt. Im Alternativtext verlinkst du dann auf diese Seite.


----------



## Flo<H> (21. Mai 2003)

In letzter Zeit einer meiner Lieblingslinks 
Layer zentrieren 

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## bluemoon (21. Mai 2003)

Danke ersmal 

Hab sogar ne Lösung dafür gefunden (WOW).
Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Code legetim / korrekt ist.
Habe einfach den Code editiert..
Anstatt
 style position: absolute
>
 style position: fixed !

Ist das korrekt ?  
Ich hoffe doch sehr !
Und wie war das nochmal genau;
 iframes = kompatibel ab NN 4.* !?
right ???

Hässliche Text überlabung am unteren Rand des Scrollbaren Bereiches lassen sich wohl nicht direkt ausschalten sondern nur umgehen !?
Z.B. über Textformatierung (Grösse etc...). !?

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> * iframes = kompatibel ab NN 4.* !?*


afaik zeigt kein Netscape Browser der 4er Serie IFrames an...

ciao


----------



## bluemoon (21. Mai 2003)

Aber ab NN v. 6 scho oder ?
Kann man damit leben ???

Und was ist mit dem Befehl: fixed, ist das in Ordnung so ???

afaik ?

Danke!

Gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> *Aber ab NN v. 6 scho oder ?*


Denke schon... zu 90% ja 



> *
> Kann man damit leben ???*


Ja - es sei denn du hast eine wirklich hochfrequentierte Seite wie Amazon - dann würde ich auf tiefgehende Kompatiblität konzentrieren. Bei einer Privaten Homepage, würde mir Netscape 6 aber reichen...



> *
> Und was ist mit dem Befehl: fixed, ist das in Ordnung so ???
> *


Fixed, gehört zu Background-Attachment -> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/hintergrund.htm bin jetzt nicht so mit deiner Problemstellung vertraut, aber grundsätzlich ist "background-attachment:fixed;" OK



> *
> afaik ?
> *


As Far As I Know -> Soweit ich weis


ciao


----------



## bluemoon (23. Mai 2003)

Danke auch dir;



> es sei denn du hast eine wirklich hochfrequentierte Seite wie Amazon



Naja so schnell wird das nicht gehen; und bis dahin werd ich den Code auch besser verstehen... 

Also werd ich das ersmal so lassen 

Gruss
bluemoon


----------



## bluemoon (10. Juni 2003)

Hi,

was ich vergessen hab zu fragen:
Wie sieht der User (die Ausgabe des Codes) der z.b. nur NN v<6 hat ??
Also was bekommt der User angezeigt ??

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Juni 2003)

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen - hab keinen alten Netscape installiert. Am besten installierst du dir einen alten - ist eh besser zum Testen wenn du mehrere Browser verwenden kannst... 

Alte Netscapes gibts hier: http://wp.netscape.com/download/archive.html


ciao


----------



## bluemoon (11. Juni 2003)

Stimmt ;-)  , kann/sollte ich mal versuchen.
Danke für den Link 

gruss


----------

